# Workstation oder PC?



## Moosehead (9. März 2004)

Hallo,

in den nächsten Wochen steht bei mir der Kauf eines neuen Systems an.
Habe einen Händler, der gute Angebote im Workstation-Bereich von HP macht.
Betriebssystem wird sein MS Windows 2000 oder XP. (Bitte keine Diskussion über das OS!)

Anforderungen an das neue System sind:
CAD 2 und 3-D
FEM mit I-Deas und evt. Catia
Photoshp, Fireworks, ....
JBuilder, Eclipse, VB, ....

Ab und an sollte auch ein Spielchen drin sein. Angefangen vom Adventure über Ego-Shooter bis zum Stategie-Spiel. Aber alles im 'normalen' Bereich. Kein Power-Gaming.

Nun, all diese Dinge lassen sich mit einem PC in der Grössenordnung von, sagen wir mal, 1000 Euro gut realisieren. 

Was spricht nun für die Workstation?
Es gibt einen vorbildlichen Service von HP, sicher. Aber warum die HP Workstation

Um besser abwägen zu können, wär ich für ein paar Hinweise sehr dankbar.

Bis dahin, 
Moosehead


----------



## gothic ghost (9. März 2004)

*Workstation*

hi,
die Komponeten einer Workstation könnten
solieder, sprich Scasi-HHD, CPU und RAM.
Aber um das zu_beurteilen braucht man auch
die nötigen Infos, so ist das nix ;-)


----------



## Spacemonkey (9. März 2004)

Ist ne Workstation und ein PC nicht das gleiche?
Ich hätte jetzt Workstation und Server unterschieden.


----------



## gothic ghost (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Spacemonkey _
> *Ist ne Workstation und ein PC nicht das gleiche?
> Ich hätte jetzt Workstation und Server unterschieden. *



hi.
fällt wohl unter *Verkaufsstrategie*  
hört sich super an.


----------



## server (9. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich würde eher mehr darauf achten, welche Bauteile in dem entsprechenden Set enthalten sind, wobei meiner Meinung nach dieser fertig zusammengestellten Computer immer Schwachstellen enthalten.
Ob da jetzt Workstation drunter steht oder nicht ist meiner Meinung nach egal. 

Ich würd mir überlegen, ob es dir nicht das Geld wert ist, die einzelnen Bauteile selbst auszusuchen und dann bei einem Händler deines Vertrauens zu bestellen und, wenn dus selbst nicht kannst, dort zusammenbauen zu lassen.


----------



## IRQ (9. März 2004)

Am besten orientierst du dich an deiner Hauptsoftware (z.B. Catia) und stimmst deine Bedürfnisse darauf ab. Ob PC oder Workstation ist letztendlich Formsache, fakt ist jedoch, dass die meisten normalen PC Händler dir die benötigte Hardware nicht liefern können (oder dann nur mit unzureichendem Support). Gerade für den CAD Bereich gibt es spezialisierte Hardwarelösungen die einfach mehr Perfomance bringen, dafür aber vielleicht ein bisschen unflexibler sind.


----------



## server (9. März 2004)

Hi,

Sorry, aber fordert Catia wirklich so hohe Hardwareanforderungen?
Ich zeichne auch mit einem technischen 3D Programm (Pro Engineer) und komme damit mit einer G-Force 4 MX 440 aus, ohne Ruckeln oder sonst was....


----------



## Moosehead (9. März 2004)

*Workstation Konfiguration*

Also hier mal die Konfiguration der HP-Workstation

Intel Pentium IV 3.0 GHz Prescott
512 MB DDR-400
80 GB SATA
DVD-/CD-RW Kombo
nVidia Quadro4 380XGL (64 MB)
und Win XP
3 Jahre Vor-Ort Service
1A Support
Treiber- und Ersatzteilsupport für mehrere Jahre
Garantie auf perfekt zusammenarbeitende Komponeneten
gute Erweiterbarkeit

Für einen PC der Größenordnung 1300 Euro bekomm ich bestimmt
1024 MB RAM
120 GB IDE
DVD-Laufwerk
DVD+- Brenner
nVidia GeForce4 oder FX 128 MB oder 256 MB
wahrscheinlich sogar noch mehr !

So ähnlich wie eine Versicherung. Teuer, aber gut wenn man eine hat!?

Was sagt Ihr?
Moose


----------



## Moosehead (11. März 2004)

*nVidia Quadro4 380XGL*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Karte. Hab gelesen, das sie nur DirectX 8.1 unterstützt. Stimmt das?

Lässt sich mit der Karte auch mal ein Spielchen wagen?
Vielleicht Battlefield Vietnam oder ähnliches?

Bis dahin, 
Moose


----------



## Spacemonkey (12. März 2004)

Ich denke mal der größte Unterscheid dürfte die Graka sein.
Die einen sind halt auf Zuverlässigkeit aus und die anderen auf Geschwindigkeit.
Ich habe mal irgendwo (ich glaube in der CT) gelesen, dass diese Quadros für Anwendungen die sehr zuverlässige Karten brauchen gut sind.

Ich denk mal zum Spielen dürften sie an eine Geforce 4 rankommen.


----------



## Julien (12. März 2004)

*PNY Quadro4 380XGL*

Die PNY Quadro4 380XGL bietet die zweifache Bandbreite zwischen dem Prozessor und der Grafikkarte und erhöht dadurch den Datentransfer für grafikintensive Applikationen.Die Unterstützung NVIDIA's herausragender Mehrschirmtechnologie führt bei jeder professionellen Workstation zu gesteigerter Produktivität.



*Smart Facts*

PNY präsentiert die Quadro4 380XGL, der neue Standard im "entry level" für professionelle Grafikkarten. Die 64 MB Speicher sind optimal für professionelle 2d und 3D Applikationen. Die PNY Quadro4 380XGL überzeugt durch die neue Quadro4 380XGL GPU von nVidia, der innovativen Lightspeed Memory Arquitecture II und ist Maß aller Dinge im "entry level" Workstation Bereich bei einem äusserst günstigen Preis. Die dazugehörigen Treiber, die alle führenden Softwareprogramme unterstützen, liefern die entscheidende Performance und Features für moderne Workstations. nVidia Unified Driver Architecture garantiert die Leistungssteigerung der Quadro Produkte jetzt und auch in Zukunft. Jede PNY Quadro Grafikkarte beinhaltet natürlich das nVidia Software Paket, sowie professionelle Add-ins für die führenden CAD Applikationen.

*Technische Daten*

Key Features

Hardware overlay planes 
Hardware antialiased lines 
Two-sided lighting 
Full-scene antialiasing 
2nd-generation occlusion culling 
Lightspeed Memory Architecture (LMA) II 
2048 x 1536 pro Bildschirm (dual 350MHz RAMDACs) 
Daten

Powered by NVIDIA® Quadro4™ 380XGL 
64-MB DDR SDRAM 
Lightspeed Memory Architecture™ II 
Dual nfiniteFX™ Vertex Shader - programmable second generation effects processor 
Auflösung bis zu 2048 x 1536 bei 75Hz pro Bildschirm 
Flexible Mehrbildschirmlösung bei vollem 3D Support 
Dual Monitor Anschluss (VGA und DVI-I mit beiliegendem Adapter) 
Advanced Desktop Management mit nView™ Technologie 
TV Out inklusive TV Adapter (S-Video auf Composite) 
Unified Driver Architecture optimiert für OpenGL und DirectX Applikationen 
Inklusive MAXtreme, POWERdraft und QuadroView Software 
Unterstützte Betriebsysteme

Windows XP (WHQL Zertifiziert) 
Windows 2000 (WHQL Zertifiziert) 
Windows NT (WHQL Zertifiziert) 
Windows 95/98/Me (WHQL Zertifiziert) 
Volle OpenGL 1.3 Linux Implementierung 
Zertifizierungen:



Autodesk AutoCAD 
Dassault CATIA 
Solidworks 
Co|Create SolidDesigner 
PTC Pro/Engineer 
Bentley Microstation 
Unigraphics 
UGS Solid Edge 
SDRC I-DEAS Master Series 
ESRI ArcInfo 
Discreet 3ds max 
SOFTIMAGE|3D 
Alias|Wavefront Maya 
Newtek Lightwave 3D 
Alias|Wavefront StudioTools


----------



## Moosehead (12. März 2004)

*Herzlichen Dank!*

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten!

 @Spacemonkey
Ich denke auch an eine GeForce4 Ti4200, oder?

@Julien
Die technische Referenz hab ich schon ergoogelt.  

Wollte nur wissen, ob ich damit auch ein zu Zeit aktuelles Spiel gut spielen kann.
Wie gesagt, es wird nicht viel, aber es soll damit auch gespielt werden.

Gibt es denn keine Erfahrungs-Berichte?

Bis dahin, 
Moose


----------



## Schranzolo (15. März 2004)

Ich würde zu einem anderen Prozzi raten ...

Nimm so ein System.

CPU: AMD 64 3000+
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-K8NPro 

und den rest von dir , auser die Grafikkarte.... nimm da ne Radeon 9600 Pro , müsste langen


----------

